# Jay-Z - Empire State Of Mind



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Been thinking for a while, the part Alicia Keys sings (chorus), is that a remix/cover of another song?

Sounds very familiar


----------



## spanerman (Aug 28, 2008)

No, she has released the ''part 2'' which is just her bit, just with a few verses.

Sam.


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

ESoM Pt II is better than the original, IMO...


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

SBerlyn said:


> ESoM Pt II is better than the original, IMO...


On the same page wi that:thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Totally agree heard it today, although the line "Concrete jungle were dreams are made of" is outstanding imo.


----------

